# Sunny Southern Specks at Bay Flats Lodge



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*25% OFF* *- LABOR DAY WEEKEND FISHING SPECIAL -* *25% OFF*
*Fishing Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Full-Day $475 - 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
â€¢	Full-Day $420 - 2 Anglers per Boat
â€¢	Half-Day $400 - 1 to 3 Anglers per Boat, Add $55 for 4th Angler
*Lodging Rates ONLY for Sept. 1-3, 2017:*
â€¢	Lodging & Meals - $160.00 per Person / per Night
($75.00 Children 12 years-old & under / per Night)

****************************************************

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
June 14, 2017

*Capt. Chris Martin*
Early morning trout results have continued to be the normal routine these past few days for our Bay Flats Lodge customers. Bay water temperatures have held steady in the low 80â€™s, and the trout bite has become consistently â€œgoodâ€. The trout arenâ€™t always where they were the day before, so the guides are often spending a little bit of time each morning relocating the fish. However, once the fish are found, the action has been reported to be quick and fun. The search for redfish, on the other hand, has recently become somewhat of a chore. Some nice reds have been taken since the weekend, but they have been random catches at best. As summertime temperatures continue to heat area bay waters, the redfish bite should become more and more prominent as a direct result.

It seems as though anglers fishing out of the boat with live shrimp, or live croaker, are having to put forth the least amount of effort right now as they work toward their daily trout limit. Wading anglers, too, have experienced some keen speck action throughout the day with live bait, as well as with artificials. Plastic tails in colors like Chicken-on-a-Chain and plum/chartreuse have become the top speckled trout and flounder producers for this weekâ€™s wading parties. Top water lures have also been effective when thrown first thing in the morning during the dayâ€™s initial wading session.

If the weather forecast holds true, we should be in store for some fairly stable weather the rest of this week and into the weekend. This should give coastal anglers an ample opportunity at experiencing some of the fun weâ€™re currently having with the trout around here. Itâ€™s been a long time since we have had a trout bite of this magnitude, and it may be a long time before it happens again like this, so now is the time to plan a trip to the Texas coast if you havenâ€™t already done so. Keep in mind the effectiveness of you being out on the water early each morning, as this is the time of the day when most of the fish are currently being caught, and it is also the coolest portion of the day, making for some very comfortable fishing conditions. Until next time, have fun, be careful, and be courteous!

*
Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Sunday was another great day of fishing with some fine gentlemen staying at Bay Flats Lodge. We quickly realized that the fish had moved off the reefs that we had been working previously, so we had to look elsewhere, but we found plenty. Thanks to Capt. Doug Russell for the tip that the fish had moved miles overnight (maybe the flood tide forced the trout to mid-bay reefs). Either way, my anglers recognized limits of trout to round out a super two-day outing entertaining and solidifying friendships for twenty business partners. They will be back in March, 2018, for another round of entertainment at Bay Flats Lodge.

Monday morning turned out being a fantastic time on the water with a 4-man crew from the steel industry who proved to be rested and ready to go for a full day of fishing fun. It was a good thing, too, because the bite was furious, and it was early, with all my guys taking their trout limits before 9:00AM. Redfish attempts, however, were poor so the guys called the day â€œgoodâ€ while it was still relatively early. Come get you some of this good, hot trout action before itâ€™s too late!

*BOOK YOUR TRIP NOW for* Dates in *JUNE* That Are Still Available!
Wed June 14th
Sun June 18th
Mon June 19th

**NEW: All-Inclusive Fishing Package For 9 Guests*
Whether youâ€™re arranging some coastal fishing for you and your family or friends, or attempting to organize a well-deserved fishing adventure as your next corporate event, our newest fishing offering, â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, guarantees to simplify your world. No more having to explain the cost of everything to each member of your party, or to your companyâ€™s finance department - everything is already included in one priceâ€¦everything!
2 Nights + 2 Full Days (All-Inclusive) = $1000/person
Thatâ€™s right, whenever you make a reservation for 9 guests for a 2-night stay in â€œThe Flatsâ€ suite at Bay Flats Lodge, along with 2 full-days of guided San Antonio Bay fishing, you are eligible to take advantage of â€œThe Flatsâ€ package, which is an all-inclusive per-person price with no hidden costs. â€œThe Flatsâ€ package includesâ€¦
âˆ'	2-Nights of Double-Occupancy Accommodations For 9 Guests in â€œThe Flatsâ€ Suite
âˆ'	Six-(6) Meals
âˆ'	2 Full-Days of Professionally Guided Fishing
âˆ'	3 Boats per 9 Angler Party
âˆ'	All Fishing Equipment
âˆ'	Live Bait
âˆ'	Fish Processing
âˆ'	Gratuities
âˆ'	Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax

*Alcohol and airport transportation NOT included. Due to high demand, we expect our reservation calendar to fill quickly, so contact us today at 1-888-677-4868, or via email at [email protected], to ensure your spot.

*Watch Our Latest Videos*



































*Plan Ahead For Next Yearâ€™s Deer Seasonâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Thursday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in* 
Some clouds in the morning will give way to mainly sunny skies for the afternoon. High 89F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly clear early, then a few clouds later on. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High 89F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly clear early, then a few clouds later on. Low 78F. Winds S at 10 to 15 mph.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Partly cloudy skies. High around 90F. Winds S at 10 to 20 mph.
*Saturday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally fair. Low 78F. Winds SSE at 10 to 20 mph.
*Synopsis:* 
Moderate southeast flow will decrease to weak to moderate levels and will persist through Wednesday night with dry weather expected. Little change to area weather is then expected through the remainder of the forecast period...with weak to moderate southeast flow during the morning hours each day...becoming moderate to strong by late afternoon and during the overnight hours. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 84.9 degrees
Seadrift 82.9 degrees
Port Aransas 84.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2017-18 Duck Season





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
POC Freeze Out Fishing Tournament
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Seadrift Shrimpfest Fishing Tournament


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 6*

Pic 6


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 7*

Pic 7


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

PSA - BFL 

July & August "Beat The Heat Special" 

Coming Soon! Stay Tuned...


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

We would love to hear your favorite question you would ask a fishing guide on a charter?

There are a couple of questions that a full-time fishing guide gets almost every day because our customers are curious about our lifestyles, income and equipment, but most of all, want to know where and what! 

Some time ago when I was very active in conservation organizations we would host seminars and try to help our membership by being more effective on the saltwater. Most of these lectures and presentations were from area guides on the Texas coast and the common question from the group had always been where and what. What I mean by this is, they want to know where the fish are located, and what you're using to attract them. It's a simple question, but a complicated answer because it depends on so many variables such as cycle of the moon, temperature of the air, speed of the wind, time of year and skill level of the angler to mention a few.

WHERE
I realize that you do not spend 295 days on the water like I do or like my fellow guides do, where we can rely on each otherâ€™s fish catch information on a daily basis. However, there are certain things that you can focus on to make your trips more successful and give you the best chance for that bite that lead to a satisfying trip. Let's say you go out one day in the Fall and just hammer trout but you also catch redfish and flounder so the bite is obviously on! Make a note of that date and go back in your leisure time (while at work) and try to figure out what day that was in relation to the moon phase and the solar lunar tables according to the best time of day to fish. Maybe you fished on the day where the charts tell you it's going to be the highest probability of a bite or maybe it says it's the worst day of the month and you should not be out there on the water. I'm going to say most of the time the charts will tell you that was the day and that was the time-so that's one way to approach this complicated puzzle of when fish eat. Then you use that information and go fishing once again during the same period of solar lunar bite, commonly known as a feeding major, but the wind is howling and the bay is churned up and there's no way you're going to catch the fish you did last time because you cannot even make a set in the rough conditions. In that case, just go to Plan B look around find some new territory; to get out of the wind you may find that no matter where you go you're getting bites. You may be confused because you're thinking 'well my first spot didn't work but my second one did, I have to go to the second spot in the futureâ€™. I say try to forget about where you were and focus more on knowing where the fish are in the many locations theyâ€™re all just eating at that time. Just because you didn't try that distant reef last time doesn't mean the fish weren't there, you may have caught more fish on than you did before. What I'm saying, fishing is about gathering information as you go and using all available resources to point you in the direction of a bite. Try not to focus so much on what other people are doing or where other boats are and what they're using. This is fishing not catching and I guarantee you at the end of the day if you find your own fish based on information that you created in the past there is no better feeling or bragging right.

WHAT
Concerning the what portion of this equation, what you use for bait whether live or dead shrimp; live croaker; soft plastics; or top waters just like the where part is something that we figure out on a daily basis. Today I may get a limit of trout using live croaker and talk to a couple of buddies who just got theirs on live shrimp and maybe added a few redfish on dead shrimp and got a few on cracked crabs or cut mullet. It's a good idea to do what we do which is carrying a variety of offerings with you on your trip. I have live croaker now during these Summer months which is really June through September. Also, I'll carry fresh mullet that I can cut into chunks and soak on the bottom for redfish sometimes. I'll carry dead shrimp to try to go after black drum under a popping cork or on the bottom, it really just depends on what the customer wants to do as well. If I have one person on my boat who has hired me for an 8-hour day and we go out in the first hour and get five trout, which would be their limit, I do not want to take that person back to the dock and say 'thank you very much your trip is over'! We want to have them experience more of what the bays offer especially if they're from out of the area or out of state. Those other bait offerings including the live croaker that I have should work for redfish. Going back to the 'whereâ€™ part, 'where do I go to catch a redfish?â€™ You may ask. I try many different options, for instance maybe they're over shell or maybe they're in the mud. If the wind is blowing like crazy check the downwind portion of the shorelines were the bait would be blown up against the shore, you really never know until you go try. Same goes for soft plastics on wade fishing, I get the same question every day when we hop in the water on a wade fishing trip, 'what color are they biting onâ€™. The answer to that is really another question-what color do you have in your arsenal? Usually an angler will show me four or five packages of soft plastic baits and I say to them 'well any of them really would work because the fish are eating and they're going to hammer anything that vibrates or swims erratically in the water. The color matters to a certain extent but you won't know that until you try a couple of different colors. That's why it is a good reason to invest in a wading belt with a box for lures you can carry along or a shoulder sling type tackle box and load it up before you ease into the water, you may not catch the fish on your first couple of steps and casts but if you keep after it and find a combination that works you're going to build confidence in that soft plastic lure; you're going to build confidence in that slow sinking plug; you're going to put to the top of your tackle box lures from Texas Tackle Factory like the Killer Flats Minnow the Redfish Killer and the Trout Killer not to mention my personal favorite the Killer Hustler or Hackberry Hustler. Someone once told me that the job of a lure maker is not to catch the fish but the catch the angler and that's been true for me my whole life. I cannot go to the store without buying a couple of packs of soft plastics and I think that's true of most Anglers. When a customer shows me, what lures they have I see plenty of offerings that will work and they are more prepared than they might think.

In conclusion, I wish I could tell you where and what for each day of the year but the flat truth is none of us really know. Rather, we go by what we've learned the few past moon phases and weather scenarios and try to apply that to today's trip. What you need more than anything as an angler is patience and understanding of the body of water you're going to fish along with an ability to get along with others on the water and a desire just to have a good old time no matter what. That's what separates a successful fishing trip from an unsuccessful trip, your level of satisfaction. So, do your homework and keep notes on what you've done and where you've gone and what you used and I promise you if you look at your fishing as a lifetime sport based on knowledge gained by experience you're going to be a much more satisfied Angler!

Captain Stephen Boriskie
Bay Flats Lodge


----------

